# anyone from luxor on the site



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I would like to speak to anyone who is living in Luxor please, Im presently in england but thinking about moving to Luxor next year, there is so much to think about and I think speaking to someone would help. Im fed up of the expense of england and also Im a widow but my income is sufficent to live there but its not just down to income is it. Would appreciate any help and advice and Im sure you all must get fed up with people asking this but I really do need some advice. 

carolle.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

My advice is.. forget coming here for the time being the country is still in turmoil and no one knows what is going to happen. Plus Egypt is not the cheap option that people tend to think it is, I have just returned from my place in Spain and I can eat out there much cheaper than I can eat out in Cairo, basic pantry food staples are not that much cheaper here compared to Europe.. The heat in Luxor can be oppressive, saying but I love the heat and having two weeks of it does not prepare you for the constant heat and the longing for some rain just to cool things down, freshen up the air etc. Plus being a widow and able to live there on your income, sorry but you will be like a lamb to the slaughter with men pestering you with cries of undying love. Egypt is not an easy place for a single women to live, it is difficult to make friends and you may feel very lonely and isolated. I would think long and very very hard about moving to Luxor.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

carolleb said:


> I would like to speak to anyone who is living in Luxor please, Im presently in england but thinking about moving to Luxor next year, there is so much to think about and I think speaking to someone would help. Im fed up of the expense of england and also Im a widow but my income is sufficent to live there but its not just down to income is it. Would appreciate any help and advice and Im sure you all must get fed up with people asking this but I really do need some advice.
> 
> carolle.


Quite a big community of British ex-pats in Luxor.....but it is like living in a small village so nothing is private and everything gets added to as it is passed around so take care who you make friends with.Think long and hard before you make any decision as living there full time is a whole world away from having a holiday no matter how many times you have been there.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Both these previous comments are spot on, it is very difficult being a single woman here especially if you don't plan to work. The rate inflation is running at the prices will be on a par at the very least by the time you get here.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*luxor*



MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum
> 
> My advice is.. forget coming here for the time being the country is still in turmoil and no one knows what is going to happen. Plus Egypt is not the cheap option that people tend to think it is, I have just returned from my place in Spain and I can eat out there much cheaper than I can eat out in Cairo, basic pantry food staples are not that much cheaper here compared to Europe.. The heat in Luxor can be oppressive, saying but I love the heat and having two weeks of it does not prepare you for the constant heat and the longing for some rain just to cool things down, freshen up the air etc. Plus being a widow and able to live there on your income, sorry but you will be like a lamb to the slaughter with men pestering you with cries of undying love. Egypt is not an easy place for a single women to live, it is difficult to make friends and you may feel very lonely and isolated. I would think long and very very hard about moving to Luxor.


Thank you for your honesty, of course I will think long and hard before I make a decision.


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

carolleb said:


> Thank you for your honesty, of course I will think long and hard before I make a decision.


Hi carolle
I agree with all the other comments. I know luxor very well as my husband comes from luxor and I can tell that you presently there is no law and order there. In fact it is quite drastic, the cost of everything has gone up, especially gas and electric and many men are not in work, so they really do pester the women and especially expats. you need to be VERY careful! Even when I am with my husband and we are visiting luxor, he does not like me being there event with him. The men there are relatively notorious for bother us females, which is why we tend to stay in sharm and only visit for a couple of days at a time now. Shame, because I love luxor, but please exercise caution for safety sake.

Also, i agree with Maiden - it is very oppressive in the heat of summer, goes up to about 40-44 degrees (which is about 105F, fans break down as well as electricity system
However, if you go ahead - all the best! There is quite a large expat community there, with whom I am sure you will get to meet.


----------



## JaneAkshar (Nov 3, 2011)

I am from Luxor and have lived here 8 years. With all due respect to the lady from Cairo, Luxor is a completely different kettle of fish. For example when the revolution happened NOBODY from Luxor left, we didn't need to. It was perfectly safe here.

I think you need to be interested in something to live here as there is little to do. For me it is the history for others it is charity work. According to the Embassy there are 500 registered as living here but they reckon there are double that number.

Costs are about 10% of the UK, a meal out would be about 50LE in an ordinary restaurant not a 5* hotel


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JaneAkshar said:


> I am from Luxor and have lived here 8 years. With all due respect to the lady from Cairo, Luxor is a completely different kettle of fish. For example when the revolution happened NOBODY from Luxor left, we didn't need to. It was perfectly safe here.
> 
> I think you need to be interested in something to live here as there is little to do. For me it is the history for others it is charity work. According to the Embassy there are 500 registered as living here but they reckon there are double that number.
> 
> Costs are about 10% of the UK, a meal out would be about 50LE in an ordinary restaurant not a 5* hotel




Welcome to the forum
I have deleted your contact details as per our rules, I am at a loss why you are suggesting contacting you for information.. this is what the forum is for.. to share our knowledge and information on here. Please do post your views, thoughts and share your knowledge with us.

Maiden


----------



## JaneAkshar (Nov 3, 2011)

I suggested direct contact because maybe the original poster has personal details they do not want to reveal on a public website. If they are fine with that doesn't worry me.


----------



## saffytut (Mar 22, 2011)

*hi, live life where you want to be happy*

I get used to live in the uk the last 10 years and now moved to egypt for the same reasons becouse I am frome luxor and i know how thinks works here 
1: lots of peoble from uk ,france , holand , diffrent nationality live in luxor and egyptian too so you will be able to make friends easy but the one you will trust 
2:I suggest you come firest for few month befor you buy any house so you understand the best place you feel happy to live 
3: night life its ok plenty of pubs and caffe to pass the time 
4:you can take part in some activity like going around egypt driving and do some charity work spend the week end in the red sea or camping in the dessert 
5:befor you take part in any think please seek mor advice and knowledge 
6: I did help few peoble to get very good deals and show them around 
7 : dont give any body any money untill you get legal advise and give your self so much time 
please ask any think becouse this only way to find out any think you want to know 
take care and wellcome to luxor 








carolleb said:


> I would like to speak to anyone who is living in Luxor please, Im presently in england but thinking about moving to Luxor next year, there is so much to think about and I think speaking to someone would help. Im fed up of the expense of england and also Im a widow but my income is sufficent to live there but its not just down to income is it. Would appreciate any help and advice and Im sure you all must get fed up with people asking this but I really do need some advice.
> 
> carolle.


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

carolleb said:


> I would like to speak to anyone who is living in Luxor please, Im presently in england but thinking about moving to Luxor next year, there is so much to think about and I think speaking to someone would help. Im fed up of the expense of england and also Im a widow but my income is sufficent to live there but its not just down to income is it. Would appreciate any help and advice and Im sure you all must get fed up with people asking this but I really do need some advice.
> 
> carolle.


I spent two weeks in Luxor. I was followed around everywhere. There are very few tourists in Luxor and the city is dependent on tourism. So there is constant hassle, anywhere I went in the city. It was better when I cycled places (which someone shouted at me is a man's sport) to avoid the hassle, but I still had a truck and a motorbike follow me. I did not feel safe there. It is much more conservative than Cairo. Most women wear a fulll abaya. I have also been told by an Egyptian man in Cairo, that Luxor is known for attracting English women of a certain age who go there to pick up younger Egyptian men. If they think you call into this category, you will get a lot of hassle there. Saying that, it does have a certain appeal. The sounds from the roof top in the early evening are amazing, as our some of the views on the outskirts along the nile. I would have stayed there a while if there was a chance of a moment's peace outdoors. 

Good luck finding expats living there to speak to. There is an Irish woman and an English woman that run a teashop. If you can't find expats there on here, you might want to google them and contact them before you go out there. I would recommend having a back-up plan. There are more relaxed places within Egypt.


----------

